# Story of baby Alexander's induced VBAC birth after a previous fullterm stillbirth...



## patch2006uk

I am thrilled to announce that baby Alexander James was born by VBAC on 11th March at 40+1. Here's our story:

Arrived at hospital at 8am on Monday 10th (my due date) and was monitored and had general obs done. Had foley catheter put in at midday on Monday (cervix 1-2cm dilated, long and thick). We were told to go walking, so we did endless laps of the hospital grounds, and the catheter stayed in until it fell out on the toilet at 4am on Tuesday morning. Some very slight niggles were triggered by the catheter. In the morning, continuous monitoring started and they broke my waters at about 8am, still 1-2cm and they really struggled to pop them. 2 hours later, still nothing happening so in went the drip. They ramped the drip up every half hour until I was on the highest dose of synto allowed (had to get permission from the consultant to go above midwife levels). Contractions eventually started niggling, but the midwives and doctors weren't really happy with them-they were only 30 seconds long, 4 in 10 and I wasn't really in any pain (which bowled over the staff-highest synto drip and not a flinch from me. They couldn't believe I wasn't using pain relief) I could feel things ramping up (but admittedly not by much) as the afternoon went on, and they did turn the synto down by 1 dosage amount at some point.

I was examined at 3pm, now 3cm dilated, still 0.5cm long. Was given 2 hours to progress or we'd go for section. At 5pm, I was examined again. Still 3cm, but softer and shorter. Allowed to continue for another 2 hours, but was told to expect a c-section as contractions not established and not dilating. Between 5pm and 7pm, I was in more pain and started on gas and air. Can't quite remember the last couple of hours, but I was told at 9pm that we would be left for a final couple of hours (the doctor explained that as the frequency of exams being carried out was every 2 hours, and this was more than some hospitals would carry out, she wanted to give me a little longer as I was clearly in more pain and she didn't want to throw in the towel just yet, especially as pains were only just ramping up and baby's trace was textbook throughout everything and he was kicking away happily) However, I felt at the point I was basically still not getting anywhere and I made my peace with a c-section. Still only 3-4cm.

Around 9.20pm, I started to really struggle to cope with the tiredness and the contractions, and was told by the midwife that actually I needed to stop thinking surgery, because this baby was coming. I didn't believe her and kept saying I didn't want to do it anymore, although I did tell her in my stupor that I knew I was in transition but refused to believe it(!) Started pushing spontaneously at 9.40pm and Alex was born at 9.52pm!

He was checked for a minute before being passed to me for skin to skin. I asked them to wait for his cord to stop pulsating, which they let me feel to show me it had before they clamped and cut it. Placenta delivered a few mins later with help from the injection. The doctors came in at 11pm basically to take me to theatre and I pointed and just said 'look, a baby!'. Their faces were pictures! They were full of heartfelt congratulations, and I was and am very grateful that the staff had supported me in pushing as far as is both safe and medically possible to deliver naturally. I didn't tear and only have a couple of small grazes. My husband had skin to skin while I rested for a time and Alex had his first feed within the first 2 hours. We were admitted to the ward and I was left on a synto drip until about 5am to make sure everything contracted properly, as being on such a high dose of synto for so long carries a higher risk of heavy bleeding (although thankfully so far everything has been fine and as expected regarding pp bleeding).

Felt very much against the odds, and I clearly don't labour normally! Was amazing, and I'm so relieved and completely shocked it all went ok! It was a long, hard couple of days, but I'm glad I gave it a go, and I'm so pleased that things kicked off just in time to avoid surgery (and I was glad I'd given it a go, even when I truly believe I was headed for surgery-I knew I tried as hard as possible to give birth naturally, and that was as much as I could have given). We were home 13 and a half hours after Alex was born, and other than feeling a bit battered and bruised and achey, I feel amazingly well. I really can't believe it all happened!


----------



## AC1987

awww I'm so happy it went well for you!! congrats!!! :D


----------



## rottiemama

I'm glad you had a vbac !! It's important for people to know it's possible. My friend had a C for her first and at her first check up her doc told her she would be having another C. I tried talking to her and explaining that it is possible, but she doesnt believe it. I won't force it on her I told her that if she wanted to talk about it I was there for her ... but glad to see you were able to prove that it's possible !!


----------



## tina3747

Well done patch!! I've been popping in just to see any updates since Monday.. Congrats on your 3rd little boy... So glad you got the labour you desperately wanted. Hope he's settling in with his big brother ! Really pleased all went ok x


----------



## lau86

Congratulations! Great birth story!


----------



## TCK_Runner

patch, that's terrific - am so glad things went fairly smoothly for you in the end and you didn't need a c-section. :) Congrats!


----------



## Boo44

Fantastic news patch congratulations to you and your OH on the birth of your third baby boy xxx


----------



## Katie1980

Fantastic news, congratulations to you all. Xxxx


----------



## tommyg

Delighted it all went to plan and you managed to avoid surgery. You must be so relieved.


----------



## cat_reversing

congratulations on your new lo :flower: , I'm glad things went well and look forward to seeing a pic soon.


----------



## patch2006uk

This is Alex, taken in the hospital on Weds morning, around 9 hours old! I can see so much of Isaac in how he looks <3
https://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o686/patch2006uk/utf-8BTWVzc2VuZ2VyXzU4NDk0MzMwNTE2OTE1Njc5NDBfMTM5NDYxMzUxNzA5MDk4MzAuutf-8BanBn_zps9ac15ada.jpg

First photobucket upload-hooray for technology now I have a phone that can do it :D


----------



## Warby

Well done Patch and congratulations!


----------



## tommyg

He's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## teal

Congratulations patch, he is so beautiful xx


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations hun, glad it all went well x


----------



## skyesmom

congratulations on your little boy and on your amazing and brave delivery! you are a true hero, just to dare another pregnancy and VBAC after a loss like yours. massive :hugs: to you!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulatioms :flower:


----------



## cat_reversing

lovely pic!


----------



## liz1985

Congratulations x


----------



## Poetry

So thrilled for you :happy dance:. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations! What a lovely little boy, and an aweosme birth story for you :)


----------



## patch2006uk

Thank you everyone :) It all feels like a dream still - I can't believe he's here and we're past the labour and birth I was so dreading. And I didn't need another c-section! We're settling into life together - getting breastfeeding established and trying to work out which bits of the day are for sleeping and eating (not many, it turns out!)

I'm totally on cloud 9, and so in love with my beautiful boys :)


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! I'm glad you didn't need the c-section and you were so well supported!


----------



## Hope83

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your wonderful baby boy :)


----------



## chulie

Congrats!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow I am so happy to read this. He is absolutely beautiful. You did so well xx


----------



## sophxx

Congratulations


----------



## sequeena

Oh Patch he's gorgeous congratulations! :D


----------



## little_lady

So happy for you patch. I've been wondering how you were getting on and really pleased all went well. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations Patch, he's so beautiful. I'm glad you got to have him by VBAC. :hugs:


----------



## mia_leacey

Beautiful birth story. Many many congratulations. xxx


----------



## Meredith2010

Many many many many MANY congratulations. I rarely come on here anymore, but I've been following your updates after reading about your devastating story.. Words cannot express how happy I am for you xxxx


----------



## sarah1980

Great story!


----------

